# Wrong bolt pattern on wheels (Miro 279.MO2), HELP!?



## nemek4130 (May 15, 2007)

So i just got a set of staggered Miro 279's (LM Reps). They are supposed to be 5x112 which it says on the box they came in, but on the inside of the wheel the bolt patterns 5x120 and 5x114.3 are stamped. 
The vendor assured me they are 5x112 and has never had a problem with anything from the factory being wrong. All the other info on the box and wheels matches up.
I wont have a chance to test fit them until Friday, but I was wondering if anyone has encountered this and can explain to me why two bolt patterns would be stamped on one wheel.
Also does anyone know if these are cone or ball seat????
pfc


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Wrong bolt pattern on wheels (Miro 279.MO2), HELP!? (nemek4130)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nemek4130* »_... on the inside of the wheel the bolt patterns 5x120 and 5x114.3 are stamped. 
The vendor assured me they are 5x112 ...

Who else sees a problem here ....


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Wrong bolt pattern on wheels (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Who else sees a problem here ....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

It's very possible that they use a common casting, but drill the final bolt pattern different. I wouldn't worry about it just yet, try a test fit and see if they work.


----------



## nemek4130 (May 15, 2007)

more then likely it is just a common casting, i'll test fit on friday morning before work and hopefully all's well


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (nemek4130)*

could always pull out that trusty ruler


_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 9:11 AM 10-23-2008_


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

common casting, I had a similar scare with a set of SSR's I bought years ago.


----------



## nemek4130 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (MTL20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTL20th* »_common casting, I had a similar scare with a set of SSR's I bought years ago.

Thanks, thats comforting.
Ill post up tomorrow morning after I test fit them.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (MTL20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTL20th* »_common casting, I had a similar scare with a set of SSR's I bought years ago.

x2
I bought a set of SSR Comps from someone. They were 5x100, but the wheel was stamped with 5x100, 4x100, 5x114.3 & 4x114.3.
OP, you'll be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nemek4130 (May 15, 2007)

so i put them on this morning and they fit fine
hope this thread helps someone in the future who overly worries


----------

